# Anyone familiar with Green Tree Skinks and their care?



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone kept these before and is knowledgeable about them?

Could you Pm me please? I'm in need of some urgent information on the condition of three that I have.

Thanks


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

No one had this species before?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

So I could be the first person in the UK to keep these then? XD

Basically I've found myself with three that needed a good home, when Inspecting them I have found that one has no front feet (looks like an old injury, I beleive they are wild caught, and knowing how rough and clueless suppliers can be, I'm not suprised) and a regrown tail, the other has lost its tail (clean drop by the looks of it, think it happened when they were being caught in the shop) and a few toes missing on the back foot and the third seems to be ok, no damage and no tail loss.

All in all they seem healthy and alert considering, very skittish at the moment and very fast. I just wondered if any ones got any advice about their condition?

As a disclaimer, I'm not pointting the finger at the shop I got them from as it was relocating/closing down. All I'm interested in is giving these skinks a good life.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> So I could be the first person in the UK to keep these then? XD
> 
> Basically I've found myself with three that needed a good home, when Inspecting them I have found that one has no front feet (looks like an old injury, I beleive they are wild caught, and knowing how rough and clueless suppliers can be, I'm not suprised) and a regrown tail, the other has lost its tail (clean drop by the looks of it, think it happened when they were being caught in the shop) and a few toes missing on the back foot and the third seems to be ok, no damage and no tail loss.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the care of this specific species but IMO all WC animals need the same primary care. You need to rehydrate them and also either worm them or get their faeces checked for parasites to prevent further problems.
Make sure the freshly dropped tail is kept clean and should heal fine 
Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Don't know about the care of this specific species but IMO all WC animals need the same primary care. You need to rehydrate them and also either worm them or get their faeces checked for parasites to prevent further problems.
> Make sure the freshly dropped tail is kept clean and should heal fine
> Sorry I couldn't be more help


Good advice as always Chris :2thumb: The major problem I face with them is they are so quick, even the one with no front feet!

I was just hoping I could find someone who had kept these before, I've scoured internet care sheets and reptile books to get their 'Basic' care spot on. 

To be honest they were labelled as 'Green Tree Skinks' but I've a suspicion they are 'Olive Tree Skinks' (_Dasia olivacea)_. Infact just watched some videos on you tube of olive and now I'm convinced they are.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Iv kept emerald tree skinks. Pretty much similar care as Chinese Water Dragons buit with deep substrate to burrow into at night (which they seem fond of doing) and, although wildcaught, my pair were quick to take insects and fruit from the hand. They were very active little lizards. Oddly, both had strange growths in the tail, as if another tiny tail was poking out. I have also heard of other people keeping these and i think (dont hold me to this) i heard someone say that they have never heard of one lasting more than a few years in captivity. Mine both died on the same night as each other, buried in the substrate together


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a 100% that they are now Olive Tree Skinks, still no sign of them but I think its going to take a long while for them to settle in. There footage on youtube of 'Tame' WC ones so hopefully they will relax after a while, dont want to handle them but it would be nice to see them every once in a while xD

So anyone kept Olives before, not Emeralds?


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

bash_on_recce said:


> I'm a 100% that they are now Olive Tree Skinks, still no sign of them but I think its going to take a long while for them to settle in. There footage on youtube of 'Tame' WC ones so hopefully they will relax after a while, dont want to handle them but it would be nice to see them every once in a while xD
> 
> So anyone kept Olives before, not Emeralds?


I know wildlifewarrior did, among a few other people


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

bw89 said:


> I know wildlifewarrior did, among a few other people


I checked out his profile after reading a thread from a few years back on here but it said it account had been banned :/


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

After going out and coming back home this afternoon, I was very suprised to see this : victory:









I hadn't expected to see any of them for a while, a few weeks at least!
And here one is right at the top of the vivarium, he/she is the one that looked healthier of the three, no sign of the other two.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Good news, have spotted all three out in the day basking under the light or next to the heat mat, even the one with no front hands, he seems to get around ok luckly.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Still looking for anyone that has experiance with this species (Olive tree skink), all three seem to be fine but could do with some pointers on their care, can't find them in any care books and there isn't a single care sheet on the intenet for them! They are a great display species, mine have no got used to me walking around the room and will even let me come right up to the viv, makes a nice change to have a Diurnal trio of lizards 

Would love to breed them (unsure of their sexes though lol) t5hugh two seem to be turquoise under neath while the other is a deeper green, not sure if this means anything.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Well yesturday I saw the one with no tail and the larger one with all limbs chasing around the viv. Later on they were both snuggled up together and moving around togther, the larger one with a lime green under belly was headbobbing at the other one that has a turquoise under belly, breeding behaviour?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dunno if it help but i usually have the same problem finding info on agamas and endup on here might get some info on this although it will need to be translated: victory:

Terraristik Forum - Terraon.de


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be rehoming these 3 skinks so if anyone interested, let me know.


----------

